# New Hog Root gate for Corral Pin



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I finished the trip mechanism and paint scheme on the root gate that we are going to build at the club.  we are now overrun with hogs and want to trap/kill as many as fast as possible.  

The corn will be placed around the trip mechanism and when their snoot hits the rod it pushes it off the holder and the doors close.  

Doors are at 32 degree angle and the 1.5" square tubing will keep hogs from getting out.  We will use hog panel and t-posts for the corral.  It will be made with 5 sections of 16' hog panel.  Once tripped new hogs can get in but not out.

Let me know what you think.



BTW my daughters are acting like the hogs.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Video of root gate*

Trying to upload a video of the trap in action


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like it will work, but you will have to set it up and bait it hard for awhile to get the hogs used to it before you activate it.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 23, 2010)

We will build the corral around it and keep the gates open for a couple weeks with soured corn.  I will put the trail camera opposite the gate to see how they act coming into the pen.  Once they are feeding hard we will set the trap.

I have tried to upload a video but it gives me an error.  Any tips on uploading video?


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 23, 2010)

*video link is available*

I can not upload the video so here is the link to the you tube site

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB-aBDJZd1g


----------



## douglasgerlach (Oct 23, 2010)

Let us see what you catch.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 23, 2010)

douglas....we will set it up next week and will then leave it open for a week or so.  will post pics and videos once we have hogs in the trap


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 23, 2010)

My trap have the same trip idea but mine is with 3 sticks.


----------



## mike bell (Oct 25, 2010)

hog baiting permits ran out when deer season started.  So after the season I'll be setting mine up.  I still have to get the panels and weld them up.  It fits perfectly on my trailer. 5 foot wide x 50" tall and its 10 foot long. Ought to catch a few hogs


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 26, 2010)

You can still bait hogs during deer season, as long as you are not within 200 yards or line of sight.  We will set our corral in a wallow area that is 500 yards from the nearest stand location.  It is in some new growth pines (6-7 years old).  Hope to set it up this weekend.


----------



## CAL (Oct 26, 2010)

My traps are made with a trigger similar but easier to trip! I really like your doors,I think that is a good way to go.Most I ever caught has been 12 at one time.They were shoats.My traps are 5'wide,4' high,and 8' long.I am presently using a drop door.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 30, 2010)

Trap is built, secured open and corn loaded in trap.  Will get the hogs used to going in and will then set it in a few weeks.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 30, 2010)

Trap is 32' from root gate to back of trap, and 18' wide from the widest portion of the teardrop.


----------



## willis1948 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am a landowner/deer hunter in SC and I also have a hog problem.  My problem started last fall and now things have gotten out of hand.   The hogs eat everything I put out for the deer, leaving absolutely nothing for the deer.

My cousin and I are in the process of building a corral trap with a root gate so we can catch as many hogs as possible in one shot.  Every thing I read indicates you need to capture as many as possible on the first attempt as they get very smart really quickly.  I am planning to use 16' x 5' horse panels with 2" x 4" openings (from bottom to top) so the piglets cannot squeeze out.

Have you placed your trap yet and, if so, have you had any success?  What did you use as panels?  Hog panels or horse panels?  Other?

Thanks!


----------



## willis1948 (Nov 1, 2010)

Whoops, I did not look at the latest postings.

Obviously you did not use horse panels.  Is it made out of combo panels - 52" high?

Thanks


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Nov 1, 2010)

Willis....Oour president bought the panels, I think they are called combo panels.  the spacing at the bottom is about 2" spacing and then it graduates up to 4" opening and the top 1/2 is 6" opening.

We used a total of 4 sections @ 16' each.  The height is 4'.  The trap is assembled and the doors are secured open to get the hogs used to coming into the corral.  We have it baited with Corna nd Acorns, we are going to sour about 100 pounds of corn and some have recommended deisel fuel.  Once I set the trap I will post pictures of our catch.

If you need any info on the build let me know.  it was a fun project.


----------



## CAL (Nov 2, 2010)

jbyrd,I hope I am wrong for your sakebut from your pictures I don't think you will be able to hold the hogs you catch.I think they will run and tear down your fence with their momentum. If I were you,I would strengthen up the area where the steel post are,just me.
Like I say,hope I am wrong! Had one to tear up a trap and get out!Haven't caught a hog since!Keep us posted please.


----------



## willis1948 (Nov 3, 2010)

jbyrd, thanks for your response.  I was inclined to go with the horse panels, but, after seeing pictures of your's I think the 52 inch combo panels will be the direction I go.  

I am interested in the diesel fuel comment.  My son has a friend from Baton Rouge, LA and he had mentioned that his Dad used diesel fuel in their hog traps.  I don't know the purpose of the diesel fuel except I remember as a kid, we would soak burlap bags with used motor oil for the hogs and cows to rub on.  The purpose there was for fly/insect control.  I assume that is what the diesel fuel comments are related to.

Thanks and good capturing.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 3, 2010)

CAL said:


> jbyrd,I hope I am wrong for your sakebut from your pictures I don't think you will be able to hold the hogs you catch.I think they will run and tear down your fence with their momentum. If I were you,I would strengthen up the area where the steel post are,just me.
> Like I say,hope I am wrong! Had one to tear up a trap and get out!Haven't caught a hog since!Keep us posted please.



x2. I cant tell exactly from pics but from learning the hard way we use cable tie at panel joints and extra support at post and we put post closer together a hog hitn them hard can push right thru had to learn this lesson the hard way


----------



## RP1969 (Nov 3, 2010)

Im going to have to agree with CAL i dont think that will hold much of a hog.  I built one with the hog panels 16'x8' with a side swing root door I used landscape timbers every 4' all the way around buried 2' deep and the 1st 250lb. boar we caught broke two of them off at the ground.  And almost got out.  I replaced the broken ones and braced them all wilth more landscape timbers angled back to the ground.  That held, we did get one arount 300lb mean old boar after that and he put a hurtin on the trap but she held.  Also big hogs will climb out in the corners had a good one before work one morning went back at lunch to check him out and he was gone.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well there are no corners and the posts are every 3 foot.  We have 5 clips per post and we will see what happens.  I plan to go over this weekend and check to see if there is any action inside the trap yet.  If so we will set the trap.  

I will post pictures in a few weeks of the catch.  I think i may add 3 or 4 more clips to each section where the panels join just for added security.  The T-posts are 6' tall and buried 2' deep.  This makes the fence 48" tall.


----------



## tgw925 (Nov 7, 2010)

for ur actually trip mechanism i would get an l shaped piece of metal instead of that round thing....they will have to bumb that pretty hard to set that trap off....but thats just me...i have better luck when i hair set my traps...goodluck!


----------



## GT 150 (Nov 29, 2010)

Love the trap, I am looking to do the samr set up and would like to know if you had any results yet??


----------



## Scoot! (Nov 29, 2010)

tgw925 said:


> for ur actually trip mechanism i would get an l shaped piece of metal instead of that round thing....they will have to bumb that pretty hard to set that trap off....but thats just me...i have better luck when i hair set my traps...goodluck!



X2.. also, I think you need a little more angle on the door. I had better luck when I started making mine 45 degrees. Good lookin design.


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 29, 2010)

LOVE the concept of this trap.  I was going to make the typical 4X8 / 5X10 trap, however, I believe I may try to get something like this in action for the club.  

QUESTIONS: 
Wonder if chain link could effectively be utilitized?
This trap seems more permanent (more difficult to move around).  Hogs tend to be smart so once you catch some, blast them, will "new" hogs go back to this location....or is it kind of a "one shot" deal?


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 29, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Looks like it will work, but you will have to set it up and bait it hard for awhile to get the hogs used to it before you activate it.



i saw that work differently this week.  We have had a trap in a small food plot for over a year now.  Door has not been open for over a year.  I set the trigger,  poured about two 1# coffee cans of corn at the door and about half a can inside at about 10:00 Thanksgiving morning.  It rained most of the day Friday and had two in it Saturday morning.  This trap was set once over a year ago and no hogs were caught  Always have done it the way WolfPack suggested with great success...so who knows



willis1948 said:


> I am interested in the diesel fuel comment.



if you spray the corn with diesel deer and coons will not eat it.  It also tends to make them root a little harder i think.  I know one will hit an area under the tractor where there are leaks of fuel and oil even if there is nothing else there.

A friend of mine uses coral type traps in his planted pines and uses the pines as posts and buries the bottom down a foot or so...never seen any tear his up


----------



## willis1948 (Nov 30, 2010)

95g atl said:


> LOVE the concept of this trap.  I was going to make the typical 4X8 / 5X10 trap, however, I believe I may try to get something like this in action for the club.
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> Wonder if chain link could effectively be utilitized?
> This trap seems more permanent (more difficult to move around).  Hogs tend to be smart so once you catch some, blast them, will "new" hogs go back to this location....or is it kind of a "one shot" deal?



95g atl, my neighbor borrowed two portable traps recently.  One is 5'x8' with a drop door.  The other is smaller but I don't know how much smaller.  They have not had any success with them in three weeks.  In fact, a few days after the traps were placed the hogs stopped coming to the site and switched to another feeding area nearby.

Will they react the same way to a corral trap?  I don't know but I will find out shortly, as I started building ours yesterday.  But, my cameras have not gotten any hog pictures on my food piles in over a week.  Normally, they are out there every night.


----------



## willis1948 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i saw that work differently this week.  We have had a trap in a small food plot for over a year now.  Door has not been open for over a year.  I set the trigger,  poured about two 1# coffee cans of corn at the door and about half a can inside at about 10:00 Thanksgiving morning.  It rained most of the day Friday and had two in it Saturday morning.  This trap was set once over a year ago and no hogs were caught  Always have done it the way WolfPack suggested with great success...so who knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jester896, thanks for the diesel explanation. 
 As I stated in my reply to 95g atl, I am in the process of building a corral trap.  We wrapped a burlap bag around a T-post and soaked it with used oil.  Hopefully that will help attract the hogs into the trap so they can rub on the oil-soaked bag instead of the trees.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 30, 2010)

willis1948 said:


> Jester896, thanks for the diesel explanation.
> As I stated in my reply to 95g atl, I am in the process of building a corral trap.  We wrapped a burlap bag around a T-post and soaked it with used oil.  Hopefully that will help attract the hogs into the trap so they can rub on the oil-soaked bag instead of the trees.



just my experience, but the oil soaked burlap works primarily in the summer when they are trying to keep bugs off.  never had them pay much attention to it during the fall/winter.  JMO.  Diesel on the corn does help keep other critters from bothering it


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE (Dec 3, 2010)

willis1948 said:


> jbyrd, thanks for your response.  I was inclined to go with the horse panels, but, after seeing pictures of your's I think the 52 inch combo panels will be the direction I go.
> 
> I am interested in the diesel fuel comment.  My son has a friend from Baton Rouge, LA and he had mentioned that his Dad used diesel fuel in their hog traps.  I don't know the purpose of the diesel fuel except I remember as a kid, we would soak burlap bags with used motor oil for the hogs and cows to rub on.  The purpose there was for fly/insect control.  I assume that is what the diesel fuel comments are related to.
> 
> Thanks and good capturing.



Willis, 

Look in the "baiting hogs" thread in this forum and you will see a poster talking about using diesel fuel to bait hogs.  From my understanding, hogs love diesel fuel and it draws them pretty good.  Some say to dig a shallow hole, pour in diesel fuel, and then cover it up.  It is said the hogs will come and go to rooting pretty good.  I have also heard of using old creosote poles or poles soaked with diesel fuel for hogs to rub on.

I have never tried the above, but from what I have read, it seems to work.


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just curious if you had any luck with this setup?


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 3, 2011)

SemperFi said:


> Just curious if you had any luck with this setup?



Same here


----------



## Snowman63 (Feb 4, 2011)

jbyrd your trap looks good. If you have some quirks with it, judging by the workmanship put into it, you'll work it out.
it looks good.


----------

